# Brite's on his way home now.....with his new mom. Pics now that he's clippped



## Erica (Jul 7, 2007)

Jamie came down and picked up her boy today, he is 5 months old, been a busy day as he got his first bath and clip today as well (clip was just a quick one, so not great) but........so took pics, posted his action pictures last week still fuzzy.

And Jamies trailer had an extra on board on the way home too




: I'll let her tell that if she wants.

Here is Brite; Erica's Big City Brite Lights (Little Kings Big City Buck x Erica's Worth The Wait) he's double Buckeroo, perlino colt.

Hope Jamie is happy with him, I think she is very pleased from what I could tell :bgrin

He's got his daddy's neck that I love so much.


----------



## Mona (Jul 7, 2007)

:new_shocked: Just BEAUTIFUL!! Again, congratulations Jamie!! Is this colt going to mature under or over??


----------



## Erica (Jul 7, 2007)

Mona, I think he'll mature tall A size 33-34 range. Dam is 31.5", Sire is 34".......brother was about the same size as well. My foals grow quick, but he's not overly tall now, looks like a normal foal for upper A size for my farm.


----------



## Jill (Jul 7, 2007)

Beautiful, Jamie and Erica!!!! I hope my color coordinated half sister filly will look something like her brother Brite







LOVE that neck and short back and, well, everything!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jul 7, 2007)

Congrats Jamie ~ Your new boy looks good and I *THINK* I know who the extra one is.



:

Gee Erica, do you bath and clip every horse you sell?


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Jul 7, 2007)

GORGEOUS boy!! Congratulations Jamie, you must be sooooo EXCITED!! I'm dying to know who else you brought home with you, good for you



:

Jodi


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jul 7, 2007)

I am so happy with him I'm on cloud 9. He is going to be a great stallion.

Yep I added on to the broodmares, I brought home Cross Country Ima Penny Lane, Redboy granddaughter, A/R registered, smutty buckskin, and she is bred for an 08 Big City baby. Maybe I can get the filly next year lol.

Thanks again Erica for allowing me to buy such beautiful horses! :aktion033:


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jul 7, 2007)

Congratulations! Hey Erica, since he can't come home with me now that Jamie has him, what about that Polaris in the background?


----------



## Becky (Jul 7, 2007)

Lucky you, Jamie!



Congratulations!! :aktion033:


----------



## Leeana (Jul 7, 2007)

Well he is daddys boy for sure



. You can always spot the 'big city foals' ..they all have a certain look to them. He is amazing, how kind of you to clip and bathe all the horses for them, i really like this one!

I want a big city filly in 08, okay Erica



. I'm giving you a one year notice okay?



. I have dibs on the first big city filly of 08' *smiles*.

Leeana


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Jul 7, 2007)

He is AMAZING... Not to often do you see weanlings look like that... you can hardly even tell he is a baby! You have some pretty outstanding horses!

And Leanna, I might just have to fight you for it lol! I can not WAIt to own a Erica horse!


----------



## christina_ski (Jul 7, 2007)

It was a long trip but worth it (4 1/2 hours there, and then back again). Erica and her parents are so nice. We even got the grand tour. it was so cool to finally see all those horses in person. Got to see Bandito, Taker and Big City (who is sooo sweet) And Destiny who was showing off in his stall, And Prankster (i know why he has that name now lol) And all the broodmares and babies. And TKO who is not spoiled in the least lol.



: Brite looks so good in person, when we took him outta the trailer, he even unloaded and lead around perfect. And Penny she's Beautiful (I know Jamie can't wait to take some pictures of her to show) Oh and we think since Jamie bought her on 7/7/07 that it will be some good luck that this baby will be a filly. :aktion033: We can dream lol


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jul 7, 2007)

Oh, I KNEW you bought Penny.



: I owned her before Erica. Now YOU have to keep me updated on her, Erica may be a bit relieved with that as I was constantly asking how is Penny.

Here are a couple of pics of Penny back in the day when I was showing her.











Congratulations on Penny! :aktion033:


----------



## Erica (Jul 7, 2007)

Sheryl.......she's just a "little" fatter now than in her slimmer days. She's been on the all you can eat buffet for a while now



Well and she's got another bun in the oven for a March foal!

She's a pretty mare and I think she'll have another wonderful baby for Jamie, hopefully a filly; whatever it is, it will be a full sibling to "Banker" (Erica's Big City Bank on Me) from this March........and I think she'll cross well with Brite in a couple years.


----------



## Lisa Strass (Jul 9, 2007)

Congratulations, Jamie! I bet you couldn't wait to get those two home :lol:


----------



## Jill (Jul 9, 2007)

Congrats again, Jamie!

Christina, that is cool about the 07/07/07 thing... since that's also when Brite came home if he didn't already have a very cool name, "Bond, James Bond" might suit him :bgrin


----------



## Cara (Jul 9, 2007)

aww what nice boy you have



:


----------



## hairicane (Jul 12, 2007)

BEA U TI FUL!!!!!!!



: :aktion033:


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Jul 13, 2007)

That's okay, you guys fight over the big city foals, I'm looking for the first 08 Taker filly!!! *Step aside, Coming through!*


----------

